# Sudden agression between sibling cats



## HelenJane (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello.This is my first post and I'm hoping for some help from an expert community.
My 4 yr old brother and sister cats have suddenly started displaying very aggresive behaviour. She usually starts with growling and hissing, then goes for him, they then chase each other round the house, growling and yowling horribly.She is definitely the instigator, he looks bemused at the end of it as if he can't understand what's happening. .She often leaves a puddle or trail of urine. Both are neutered.
We separate them and he then spends the night calling for her and trying to reach her. This occurs at night time,most of the day they are best of friends, eating together and washing each other as usual..Neither of them is sick or injured, we have not seen any other cat in the garden to spook them.
I'd be so grateful for any help or advice or explanation for this behaviour - its really distressing to see them like this.
THank you.
Helen


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi HelenJane. My parents have two male cats that sound very similar to yours. They will be the best of friends most of the time, clean each other and eat and sleep together. But, they will also fight and some times it is quite aggressive. They don't hiss at each other, more that they tear around the house. All my parents do is stop the fighting if it becomes too serious, the cats are not separated by room, just stopping the fight is enough.
I would arm yourself with a small water pistol and squirt the instigator with it, as shouting will only scare the victim cat. Be consistent and the aggressor should begin to get the message.
If they do not fight at night I'd leave them to it as it sounds like play fighting gone too far. Just setting a limit on the seriousness of the play fighting might be enough.

Hope this helps !


----------

